# My Garage



## michaelb73 (Jul 26, 2015)

I had a new roof and door on my garage a few years back not long after we moved in.

The garage was built by a previous owner and it has always been rather damp and dark.

I am considering if it is worth knocking it down and starting again to my spec or reconfiguring what is already there.....especially thinking of a pitched roof.

Any one got any thoughts or advice??

A few pics of how it started and finished up.


----------



## andy-v (Apr 13, 2015)

not jealous much, nice size.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

very spacious! do you need to knock it down for any particular reason or just because you want to? if it doesnt leak or anything i'd leave it personally and put a pitched roof on as you have mentioned which will also crease some space in the rafters should you need it too


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Oooooo check you out!

_*Micheal 2 kettles!*_ 

Nice space!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Knock it down it's rubbish 

Wish it was mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelb73 (Jul 26, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> very spacious! do you need to knock it down for any particular reason or just because you want to? if it doesnt leak or anything i'd leave it personally and put a pitched roof on as you have mentioned which will also crease some space in the rafters should you need it too


It does leak down the back wall but I think that is because the water runs off the roof.

Because it was built by an 'odd job' man it does have a few quirks. It isn't actually straight down one side.....this was discovered on fitting the new roof. It also has 2 walls on the left hand side possibly from a previous structure which makes parking hard work at that side. Inspection pit is also in the wrong place. It could also do with being a couple of feet deeper as my ZS only just fits in.

I would like a new door/window, running water, water heater and better lighting.

I would also like to have the pit filled in as I am never gonna use it.

Pic below showing the issue with parking on the left. You have to reverse in to the corner due to where the wall is in the garden and the pit in the garage.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

if you have the money rebuild it.

it sounds like you have already made up your mind  

if it was me, i would go double skin, insulated and yes pitched roof like you said for eaves storage. 

maybe you can re-use the garage door and some of the bricks? sell the roof? 
just make some savings if you can


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

If it was mine I'd probably keep it, I think you could do what you want to do to it for not a lot of money, the pit would be easy enough to fill in and lay a couple of inches of concrete over!


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

I would love that garage, hell I would love any garage. LOL


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Wouldn't it make more sense to put the storage boxes against the other wall so you get full use of the door for the cars?

I have what I shall call a full pitch roof on my garage and the loft space is massive. I boarded it out and insulated it.

It would be a good modification.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Even if you fix the rear wall damp issue, and give it a revamp you will still have an old and compromised garage. Salvage/sell what you can from the current one and buid something more to your needs/desire which will be more pleasant to work in.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

if you have the money ... do it.


----------



## michaelb73 (Jul 26, 2015)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to put the storage boxes against the other wall so you get full use of the door for the cars?
> 
> I have what I shall call a full pitch roof on my garage and the loft space is massive. I boarded it out and insulated it.
> 
> It would be a good modification.


You can't park nearer to the wall as the pit is in the way. The pit is covered by a wooden cover but I don't think I would chance driving over it as its seen better days.

The pitched roof would be for storage as the loft in my house is getting a bit full.

At moment I cannot afford to do either so I am going to re-paint and possibly fill the pit.

Just a general tidy up at the moment until I can afford to do the major work.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Oooooo check you out!
> 
> _*Micheal 2 kettles!*_
> 
> Nice space!


I don't think that silver thing on the top shelf is a kettle, I think it's a radio/cd player of some sort.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------

